# 10mon Old Pit is skinny!



## Steele&Pumba (Oct 13, 2011)

My 10month old pit bull isn't gaining weight. I just switched him to TOTW High Praire Formula about a month ago and his stools go from firm to soft(mucous covered) to firm again. I feed him 2 1/2 to 3 cups in one sitting and if I try giving him more, he will just get diarrhea. My friend has his sister and she's a porker! His father and brother are thin with huge heads like him but it just looks so unhealthy. I know pit bulls are supposed to be lean and athletic but it looks terrible. I just don't know how to get the weight on. I haven't tested him for anything like giardia yet but that's probably going to be my next step. I'm not too sold on it being a parasite though because I have a peke who's fine, maybe even a little over weight. This chart best shows how he looks, he's probably 2-4lbs heavier than the THIN photo. http://media.wiley.com/Lux/18/109618.image0.jpg Please any suggestions or advice would be helpful! Thanks!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

I would start with breaking feedings up into at least 2 feedings - you could possibly feed a bit more that way. You could also some raw (or cooked) meat for additional calories. Some dogs are just super active and it's hard to keep weight on... He's still growing so it sounds like he may need more food excluding any medical issues....


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I see you live near me, hi! Anyway..

Can you take a picture of him, from the side? That'd be helpful for others to see how skinny he really is.

My dogs could never tolerate the High Prairie TOTW. Switched them to the Pacific Stream formula and they all did great for awhile (I feed 2 out of 3 raw now), but then it seemed like they just couldn't keep weight on with it. TOTW isn't that great for calories; it's only around 350cal/cup, whereas something like Nature's Variety Instinct is 480/cup. 

I would have a fecal done just to be safe, then if everything comes up negative, switch him to to a food that is higher in cal/cup. You have to be careful with how much you feed, because if you feed too much, it'll just come straight out the other end.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Steele&Pumba said:


> This chart best shows how he looks, he's probably 2-4lbs heavier than the THIN photo. http://media.wiley.com/Lux/18/109618.image0.jpg


Wouldn't that make him ideal then? You can spread out his meals throughout the day.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree with Mal, he may not be as thin as you think. Try to get some pictures of him from the side and the top. I too gave a pit that won't gain weight, he's like 53lbs now but ideally I'd like to see him closer to 60...he is by no means starving but ppl still make comments about his weight...

Here's a few of my pup:


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd say as long as fecals are good, and he's acting healthy and happy and eating fine, then don't worry about it. Some dogs are just naturally skinny, I have one of those too. We're on raw now so there is less bloat, I can see most of his ribs when he stands certain ways/runs, and his hip bones too. I know he is getting enough to eat, and I keep slowly upping his food but he just burns it all off, and he is almost 2 yrs old.


----------

